# Is This Right?



## arshdeep88 (Mar 19, 2013)

i was just wondering around one SIKH page on facebook when i found this


                                               **********************
1  Bhaiye ne Guru Granth sahib g di beadbi kiti c , Police walya ne Oss   bhaiye nu Arrest karlya c te , Bhai Saab Bhai Mandeep Singh ji ne  POLICE  THAANE andar vad k oss bhaiye nu goli maar diti c te GURU GRANTH  sahib g  da beadbi da badla lya c...

 AKHO satnaam shri waheguru JI.
                                     ************************

Is The Killing Of The Culprit Justified?


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 19, 2013)

Before Discussion i just want to narrate and put into notice of a incident from the life of Guru Amar Dass Mahraj Ji when he was about to made The Guru


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Guru            Amar Das was born in the village of Basarke on May 5, 1479. He was the            eldest son of Tej Bhan a farmer and trader. Guru Amar Das grew up and            married Mansa Devi and had two sons Mohri and Mohan and two daughters            Dani and Bhani. He was a very religious Vaishanavite Hindu who spent            most of his life performing all of the ritual pilgrimages and fasts            of a devout Hindu.[/FONT]           [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] It was not until                his old age that Amar Das met Guru Angad and converted to the path of                Sikhism. He eventually became Guru at the age of 73 succeeding Guru                Angad as described previously.[/FONT]         
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Soon large numbers                  of Sikhs started flocking to Goindwal to see the new Guru. Datu one                  of Guru Angad's sons proclaimed himself as Guru at Khadur following                  his fathers death. He was so jealous of Guru Amar Das that he proceeded                  to Goindwal to confront the Guru. Upon seeing Guru Amar Das seated on                  a throne surrounded by his followers he said; "You were a mere menial                  servant of the house until yesterday and how dare you style yourself                  as the Master?", he then proceeded to kick the revered old Guru, throwing                  him off his throne. Guru Amar Das in his utter humility started caressing                  Datu's foot saying; "I'm old. My bones are hard. You may have been hurt."            As demanded by Datu, Guru Amar Das left Goindwal the same evening are            returned to his native village of Basarke. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Source Of The Guru Amar Das Ji Life's Incident  http://www.sikhs.org/guru3.htm

Source Of The Incident On Facebook  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...37037.134030656681096&type=1&relevant_count=1
[/FONT]


----------



## Ishna (Mar 19, 2013)

Ji, can you please include an English translation? 
Many thanks


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am not good at translating though ill try

One Bhaiyaa(Bhaiyya is used  for people migrated from Bihar,though personally i refrain from using this word )disrespected The Guru Granth Sahib,the police did arrested that person but Bhai Sahib Mandeep Singh went to police station and Killed the culprit with his gun,thus he took the revenge for the disrespect


----------



## kds1980 (Mar 19, 2013)

The answer is no.This clearly shows that for many sikhs Guru granth sahib is just like an idol.
You disrespect an idol and many hindu's go nuts , you disrespect Guru granth sahib and some sikhs go nuts.


----------



## Ishna (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for your effort Arshdeepji


----------

